# Pendrive with Physical Write Protect Switch



## mohanty1942 (Oct 11, 2008)

Physical Write protection switch on a USB flash drive means I can safely insert that in any virus affected PC by simply pushing the write protect trigger.

I want a 8GB Pen drive with physical write protect notch on it but till now not able to trace one. Pls help.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 11, 2008)

There are some pen drives with write-protect switch. I am not sure whether they are available at your place. Here are some examples:
*shopping.sify.com/Computers_Periph..._4GB_Pen_Drive-_item_13177437___14226646.html
*www.thehindushopping.com/Electroni...lash USB Pen Drive With Lifetime Warranty.htm
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820183084

This page contains various pen drives having write-protect switch:
*reviews.cnet.com/usb-flash-drives/?filter=502909_14791771_


----------

